# Tamworth CC April Audax rides



## fungus (10 Jan 2013)

Tamworth CC's April rides are on Saturday the 13th & are listed below:

*50k Just a chuffing 50*
Starting at the Pretty Pigs the route works its way East via mainly small lanes to the Victorian Tea Rooms at Shackerstone railway station. The route then heads North to an info control in Heather before returning South West to the start via Austrey hill (fast & straight downhill). 
This is an entry level ride & an ideal introduction to the sport of Audax.
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-737/

New Event (well it was new last year)
*100k The Essex Bridge*
This route heads North using mainly small lanes to the Strawberry tea room in Bramshall for the first cafe stop. You will then head South West to the Lockside cafe at Great Horwood with an option to see the Essex bridge http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essex_Bridge,_Staffordshire. The last leg will return you to the Pretty Pigs via Cannock Chase.
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-735/

*150k Towering Trees*
The first control is at the Ramblers Retreat in the Churnet Valley near Alton towers. A hilly leg will then take you to Milford Common via some very interesting lanes. Lastly you will return to the Pretty Pigs via Cannock Chase.
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-736/

*200k Two Battles*
This route firstly heads East to Wistow Rural Centre (just South of Leicester). Then the route is generally in a Southern direction to The Barn at Upper Stowe via an info control at Wellesborough. The route then heads West to a garage control at Wellsbourne (Hot food, drinks & a toilet available). Finally you will head North through the Meridan Gap to the Pretty Pigs. 
Entry - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-734/

Hope to see you there.


----------



## fungus (26 Feb 2013)

Shameless bump! There's something for everyone here 50k to 200k, all nice routes on quiet roads with good cafe stops. Entries are starting to fill up so if you're interested sign up now 

Edit: I forgot to mention, paypal entry, perfect routesheets & gps tracks.


----------

